# Looking for 2 plow drivers nw sub of chicago



## johnnyt5646 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am looking for 2 drivers for my plow trucks. Must have license. Experience a plus but not needed. Call Me for the details. Possibly start pushing this weeks snow storm. All accounts will be commercial.


John 847-514-2122


----------



## AAARIBA Cartage Inc. (Dec 4, 2009)

Do you need anyone with their own equipment? I have 2004 F-250 SD 4x4 with Western Pro Plow.
What area are you looking to cover?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

I've got my own truck and plow with a Tailgate spreader if you are interested. Schaumburg is only 10-15 minutes from me and I'm looking for some work. The accounts I have only take me about three hours. If you're interested in someone with their own equipment I'm interested.


----------

